# Smoked cheese and dinner rolls



## redneck5236 (Dec 24, 2021)

Got my home made dinner rolls done and my smoked cheese tray ready for Christmas Eve dinner at my 95 year old mother in laws ! Be about 25 people there. . Cheese tray has smoked pepperoni smoked black pepper cooper cheese smoked cheddar cheese and smoked hot pepper cheese . Also has smoked almonds . The almonds my  wife won in a give away at our local country feed store they are really good ! I will also be in charge of baking the 20lb ham later just doing it there in the oven injected and basted with a mixture of honey brown sugar and pineapple juice ! It’s always a big hit, hope everyone has a safe and wonderful Christmas!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 24, 2021)

Looks great . My Daughter is putting a tray together . I'll be adding some German bologna and thin sliced homemade ham . 
Enjoy your day .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 24, 2021)

Looks great! Good thing I'm not there...not all those rolls would make the trip!

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 24, 2021)

Looks terrific, have an wonderful day !


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 24, 2021)

Looks perfect! Have a great time chowing down on that! Merry Christmas!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 25, 2021)

Looks wonderful! Several of my weaknesses.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 25, 2021)

Nice tray , great food and family and friends 

Enjoy the day, Merry Christmas

David


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 25, 2021)

Looks great and Merry Christmas!
jim


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 25, 2021)

RN5236, Good snacking and great rolls !


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2021)

Nice! The snack tray wouldn't last long here!


----------

